# Zwei Not Aus kreise miteinander verbinden.



## spskarl (29 Juni 2007)

Hi, 

folgendes Problem:

Wir haben zwei Maschinen, die autark arbeiten und jede hat einen eigenen Not Aus-Kreis (mehrere Not Aus Taster an einem PNOZ). Soweit so gut. Nun sollen aber beide Maschinen miteinander verbunden werden und als eine "Tandemmaschine" laufen und die Not Aus Kreise sollen auch miteinander verbunden werden. Die Maschinen sollen aber bei Bedarf wieder als einzelne Maschinen laufen. Über einen Wahlschalter soll vorgewählt werden, ob die Maschinen getrennt oder zusammen arbeiten sollen.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie man das realisieren kann?

Gruss 
spskarl


----------



## Larry Laffer (29 Juni 2007)

spskarl schrieb:


> Über einen Wahlschalter soll vorgewählt werden, ob die Maschinen getrennt oder zusammen arbeiten sollen.



Bis du sicher, dass du in diesem Fall den Grundgedanken einer Not-Aus-Kette noch berücksichtigst ?
Mir würde da als Lösung nur einfallen, dass du die Not-Aus-Schalter von Maschine 2 mit in den Kreis von Maschine 1 integrierst und den Ausgangskreis von PNOZ-1 (33:34 z.B.) in den Kreis von PNOZ-2 integrierst. PNOZ-2 must du dann selbst-quittierend machen. Eventuell kannst du das ja auch geschickt über eine Stecker - Dummy-Stecker - Lösung erreichen.


----------



## TagebauCoder (29 Juni 2007)

Ich persönlich halte die Dummy Stecker Alternative für eine saubere verständliche und sichere Lösung.


----------



## HDD (29 Juni 2007)

Hi,
würde das mit einer Sicherheits-SPS lösen. Ich habe gute Erfahrungen gemacht mit jokab Pluto. Dann kannst du das auch über die Software lösen einfach programmieren.
schau mal hier http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=13829
Aber ob es sinnvoll ist die Not-Aus Kreis einmal zusammen und einmal getrennt zuschalten ????
Der Bediener muss sich schon darauf verlassen können was er abschaltet.


HDD


----------



## Ralle (29 Juni 2007)

HDD schrieb:


> Aber ob es sinnvoll ist die Not-Aus Kreis einmal zusammen und einmal getrennt zuschalten ????
> Der Bediener muss sich schon darauf verlassen können was er abschaltet.
> 
> 
> HDD



Ja, 100% Ack, ich halte es auch für problematisch, das überhaupt so zu machen, wegen der Bediener.
Wenns denn aber sein muß, sollte man mal über je ein PNOZ-Multi von Pilz nachdenken, die gibts auch in einer kleinen preiswerten Version oder siehe HDD.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (29 Juni 2007)

Wie ist den das wenn die Maschinen getrennt arbeiten ? Stehen sie dann auch zusammen oder wird eine weggefahren ?

Wenn die Maschinen an der gleichen Stelle stehen bleibt hab ich höchste Bedenken was das Trennen bzw das Zusammenfassen der NotAus-Kreise angeht.

Ich würde mich da mal an die Berufsgenossenschaft eures Vertrauens wenden


----------



## TommyG (29 Juni 2007)

Oder,

wenn man einen deffinierten Zugriff auf die Maschinen organisieren kann: Schlüsselschalter wie:

http://www.civ.at/si01/mistura.htm

Also wenn beide Maschinen getrennt laufen, dann werden die Schlüssel in der einen Art verrigelt, wenn die zusammenlaufen, dann in einer anderen.

Wenn das was ist, dann kann ich mal 'malen', wie ich das meine..

Greetz


----------



## spskarl (30 Juni 2007)

@Larry Laffer und TagebauCoder

könntet Ihr mir bitte die Dummy Stecker methode näher erläutern?

Danke
spskarl


----------



## Larry Laffer (30 Juni 2007)

spskarl schrieb:


> @... könntet Ihr mir bitte die Dummy Stecker methode näher erläutern ?


 
Nun, du ziehst z.B. deinen NA-Kreis (alle Schalter) auf Klemme 1-2 (und 3-4 bei 2-Kreis). Nun nimmst du von deinem PNOZ die Eingänge (Y-weis-ich-nicht) auf die Klemmen 5-6 (und 7-8 bei 2-Kreis). Wenn du die andere Maschine mit dran hast, dann nutzt du diese Klemmen in der anderen Steuerung entsprechend meiner Beschreibung oben. Ansonsten machst du einen Dummy-Stecker, der innen Brücken hat von 1-5, 2-6, 3-7, 4-8. Damit hast du dann den NA-Kreis wieder in der eigentlichen Maschine.

Ich kann mich trotz dieses Vorschlages der Einwänden insbesondere von HDD, Ralle und Lipperlandstern NICHT verschliessen. Es ist mehr sowas wie ne Not-Lösung ... Aber so kann man es m.E. vertreten ...


----------



## TagebauCoder (30 Juni 2007)

> Nun, du ziehst z.B. deinen NA-Kreis (alle Schalter) auf Klemme 1-2 (und 3-4 bei 2-Kreis). Nun nimmst du von deinem PNOZ die Eingänge (Y-weis-ich-nicht) auf die Klemmen 5-6 (und 7-8 bei 2-Kreis). Wenn du die andere Maschine mit dran hast, dann nutzt du diese Klemmen in der anderen Steuerung entsprechend meiner Beschreibung oben. Ansonsten machst du einen Dummy-Stecker, der innen Brücken hat von 1-5, 2-6, 3-7, 4-8. Damit hast du dann den NA-Kreis wieder in der eigentlichen Maschine.
> 
> Ich kann mich trotz dieses Vorschlages der Einwänden insbesondere von HDD, Ralle und Lipperlandstern NICHT verschliessen. Es ist mehr sowas wie ne Not-Lösung ... Aber so kann man es m.E. vertreten ...


 
Genau so meinte ich das auch.

Ist auch meines Erachtens die einzige halbwegs sichere Lösung. Es handelt sich ja immer hin um einen NOT-AUS.


----------



## Markus (30 Juni 2007)

bei notausverbindungen macht man am einfachsten das oben beschriebene "master-slave" prinzip.

es wird ein master definiert, und der rest sind slave.

bei einzelnen anlagen in einer produktionslinie ist das etwas ganz normales und voll vertretbar und praktikabel. es muss nicht gleich ne sicherheits sps sein, das machen bei solchem kleinkram nur anfänger die zuviel geld haben und die "oldschool" der klappertechnik nicht begreifen.
gut die steckerlösung ist etwas fraglich, aber wenn du z.b. den bügel der harting stecker zusätzlich mit einem kleinen aluminium kloz und zwei inbusschrauben sicherst, so das die verbindung nicht ohne werkzeug lösbar ist, und noch einen kleinen aufleber draufmachst, dann ist das auch ok.

ich baue alle schaltschränke so das ich den gesammten not-aus kreis (alle taster) unnten auf klemmen führe. die eingangskontakte vom pnoz auf die diese normalerweise gehören werden auch auf klemmen geführt. interne werden die verbunden so wie es sein muss.

sollte ich mich verketten müssen, dann kann ich jederzeit slave werden oder wenn es nur eine weiteren anlage ist auch ohne umverdrahtung der master.

das prinzip ist simpel, wie oben beschrieben. alle taster aller analgen werden in reihe auf das pnoz des master geschaltet. das master pnoz muss genug kontakte haben um die slave pnoz alle mit abzuschalten.


----------



## TagebauCoder (30 Juni 2007)

Das Verfahren mit der Klemmleiste wird bei uns auch angewendet. Jede einzelne Not-Aus Einheit (Taster mit mech. Entsperrung) ist  auf  die Klemmleiste geführt.  Das  ganze  geht  Hardwaremässig  auf  den  6kV  Hauptschalter  der  Hauptenergieschiene  (Antriebe , Bänder  etc.). Dem  untergerdnet  die 500V  Hauptschiene.  Steuerungen  hängen  an einer  Hilsschiene,  die natürlich unter  Spannung  bleibt.
Der Not  aus  ist  als Ruhe und Arbeitsstromkreis ausgeführt.

Sicherheits SPS, ich sag da nur Kanonen und Spatzen...


----------

